# Members - feedback wanted



## Janger (Jul 13, 2020)

Hi Members - 

We have a forum survey and discussion going on a possible user account change or clarification.

https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.c...ur-profile-please-what-do-you-all-think.2300/

Please have a look and vote.

J


----------

